# non mi connetto

## bi-andrea

Ebbi dei problemi ad usare il sistema e risolvi usando

```

emerge --update --deep world

```

ora però mi ritrovo l'impossibilità ad connettermi anche digitando dal terminale dhcp, cosa che prima riuscivo, cosa potrebbe essere?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> anche digitando dal terminale dhcp

 

Digitando dhcp non risolvi niente, ovviamente.

Casomai dhcpcd eth0, dove eth0 nel mio caso è l'interfaccia ethernet.

----------

## pierino_89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Casomai dhcpcd eth0, dove eth0 nel mio caso è l'interfaccia ethernet.

 

Ma di base non c'è dhclient?

----------

## fbcyborg

Io di base ho sempre trovato dhcpcd su gentoo! È su debian che hanno dhclient di base!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque il concetto è lo stesso. Può provare anche dhclient interface_name.

----------

## bi-andrea

Grazie, riesco a connetermi con 

```

dhclient eth0

```

Come posso renderlo avviabile al boot senza doverlo digitare tutte le volte che avvio il pc?

----------

## pierino_89

Leggi la documentazione relativa al file /etc/conf.d/net.

C'è anche /etc/conf.d/net.example se non ricordo male, con una serie di esempi abbastanza semplici da capire.

Dopo aver dichiarato la configurazione delle interfacce, devi fare un symlink da /etc/init.d/net a /etc/init.d/net.nomeinterfaccia e aggiungere il servizio creato al runlevel di default.

Trovi comunque tutto sul manuale.

----------

